# Roadrash file missing error



## h4xbox (Mar 15, 2005)

Primary lang file missing error is displayed
if u have the file mail to : alberque2002@yahoo.co.in and post here tht u have mailed me.


----------



## hack expert (Mar 15, 2005)

have u tried reinstalling the game


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 15, 2005)

Which file is it again, buddy? What file did you want again?


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 16, 2005)

I dunno the filename. If i had known it . i would have got it very quickly

Pl list the files you have and i will compare whether i have all of them. if not the file tht is missing should be te language file  
Simple logic


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2005)

Which copy of the game do ya own.....original or pirated?????


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 16, 2005)

@h4xbox: Here you go, the file list. Compare it and see what files you need, apart from the savegames of course. 

 Volume in drive D is Applications
 Volume Serial Number is 200B-5D9B

 Directory of D:\roadrash

03/16/2005  06:35 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:35 PM    <DIR>          ..
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          AUDIO
06/01/1995  01:41 AM            28,672 AWEMAN32.DLL
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          DATA
10/20/1996  02:10 PM           921,654 IMAGE001.BMP
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          IMAGES
08/19/1996  01:43 PM           132,096 RASHICON.DLL
09/28/1996  06:07 PM            38,400 RASHME.EXE
08/19/1996  01:43 PM            41,472 RASHPROP.DLL
09/28/1996  07:39 PM           541,184 ROADRASH.EXE
10/21/1996  08:26 PM               160 Save1.RRS
10/21/1996  12:53 PM               160 Save2.RRS
10/22/1996  04:23 PM               160 Save3.RRS
10/22/1996  06:00 PM               160 Save4.RRS
10/25/1996  09:38 AM               160 Save5.RRS
10/20/1996  04:35 PM               160 Save6.RRS
10/20/1996  10:19 AM               160 Save7.RRS
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          TEXT
03/16/2005  06:35 PM            14,629 uninstal.log
              14 File(s)      1,719,227 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\AUDIO

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          EFFECTS
               0 File(s)              0 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\AUDIO\EFFECTS

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
11/30/1995  12:19 PM             4,564 AF1_EEK.WAV
11/30/1995  12:20 PM             3,730 AM1_DOOO.WAV
11/30/1995  12:20 PM             5,602 BKM1_HEY.WAV
11/30/1995  12:20 PM             3,388 BKM1_HUH.WAV
11/30/1995  12:20 PM             4,686 BKM2_HLD.WAV
11/30/1995  12:20 PM             5,602 BKM4_PTY.WAV
11/30/1995  12:20 PM             5,600 BKM4_RUM.WAV
11/30/1995  12:21 PM             3,590 BKM4_WAI.WAV
11/30/1995  12:21 PM             3,472 BKW1_DON.WAV
11/30/1995  12:21 PM             4,686 BKW2_BIT.WAV
11/30/1995  12:21 PM             3,886 BKW3_STP.WAV
08/07/1996  01:03 PM             6,700 BMWLONG.WAV
08/07/1996  01:02 PM             2,216 BOUNCE.WAV
11/30/1995  12:21 PM             4,686 BSM1_TAK.WAV
11/30/1995  12:21 PM             4,686 BSM1_WAT.WAV
11/30/1995  12:22 PM             4,686 BSM2_WOA.WAV
11/30/1995  12:22 PM             4,686 BSM3_WHA.WAV
11/30/1995  12:22 PM             2,556 BSW1_HUH.WAV
11/30/1995  12:22 PM             4,686 BSW1_NO.WAV
11/30/1995  12:22 PM             4,686 BSW2_AAA.WAV
11/30/1995  12:22 PM             3,416 BSW3_HEY.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             4,440 CHAINIMP.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             4,090 CLUBIMPA.WAV
11/30/1995  12:22 PM             4,686 CM1_HEYM.WAV
11/30/1995  12:23 PM             4,686 CM3_ARRG.WAV
07/11/1996  02:37 PM             7,442 CRASHHAR.WAV
07/12/1996  09:50 AM             3,330 CRASHLIT.WAV
07/12/1996  09:50 AM             5,364 CRASHMED.WAV
11/30/1995  12:23 PM             4,686 CW_BACK.WAV
11/30/1995  12:23 PM             4,676 DM_HOLYS.WAV
12/01/1995  11:27 AM             7,584 DM_USOB.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             6,272 ENGCAR11.WAV
07/12/1996  10:08 AM               532 ENGNITRO.WAV
07/12/1996  11:10 AM               364 ENGOTHER.WAV
07/12/1996  11:10 AM               362 ENGRAT.WAV
07/12/1996  08:29 AM               364 ENGSPORT.WAV
07/11/1996  11:57 AM               644 ENGSUPER.WAV
07/11/1996  05:46 PM               366 ENGTUNNE.WAV
11/30/1995  12:23 PM             5,602 FCYC_WAT.WAV
11/30/1995  12:23 PM             4,676 FG1_WATC.WAV
11/30/1995  12:23 PM             3,600 FG2_EEK.WAV
11/30/1995  12:24 PM             5,600 FM_SLOWD.WAV
05/14/1996  12:17 PM             1,934 FOOTSTEP.WAV
07/12/1996  10:58 AM             6,578 F_YEAH.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             4,358 GRUNTF1_.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             3,308 GRUNTF2_.WAV
12/01/1995  11:01 AM             3,400 GRUNTF3_.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             2,158 GRUNTM1_.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             3,890 GRUNTM2_.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             3,406 GRUNTM3_.WAV
01/03/1996  04:17 PM             3,588 GRUNTM4_.WAV
01/03/1996  04:17 PM             4,478 GRUNTM5_.WAV
11/30/1995  12:24 PM             4,192 HF_HELP.WAV
11/30/1995  12:24 PM             4,498 JF_NO.WAV
11/30/1995  12:24 PM             4,686 JM_AIIE.WAV
02/16/1996  11:47 AM             3,034 KICK_MW4.WAV
07/12/1996  11:01 AM             7,176 M_YEAH.WAV
11/30/1995  12:24 PM             4,686 OL_AAA.WAV
11/30/1995  12:25 PM             6,704 OL_MAKE.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             4,048 PUNCHHEA.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             2,140 PUNCHLIG.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             2,302 RIDERSLI.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM            39,076 SIREN.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             3,734 SIRENFST.WAV
11/30/1995  12:25 PM             4,686 SK1_DUDE.WAV
11/30/1995  12:25 PM             5,600 SK1_EATT.WAV
02/13/1996  10:08 AM             4,172 SKIDOFFR.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             4,160 SKIDONNR.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             3,540 SWISHCHA.WAV
01/16/1996  01:24 PM             2,390 SWISHGEN.WAV
11/30/1995  12:25 PM             3,806 TOUR_AAA.WAV
11/30/1995  12:25 PM             4,686 TOUR_BAC.WAV
              72 File(s)        327,590 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\DATA

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          BIKERS
04/18/1995  11:20 AM             6,276 BIKESPEC.RSC
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          CARS
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          COURSES
08/15/1996  02:22 PM        12,929,828 FAMILIES.RSC
06/16/1996  03:15 PM           281,356 GLOBAL.RSC
09/28/1995  05:57 PM             1,024 PALETTE.RAW
               4 File(s)     13,218,484 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\DATA\BIKERS

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
02/09/1996  03:03 PM         1,714,507 HIBOB.DAT
07/09/1996  04:04 PM           137,882 HISHADOC.DAT
07/09/1996  04:04 PM           343,788 HISHADOW.DAT
06/26/1996  02:50 PM           429,139 LOBOB.DAT
03/06/1996  07:05 PM            91,777 LOCOP.DAT
06/17/1996  10:14 AM            34,538 LOSHADOC.DAT
06/17/1996  10:02 AM            86,436 LOSHADOW.DAT
02/09/1996  03:44 PM            88,523 TEMPLATE.MIP
               8 File(s)      2,926,590 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\DATA\CARS

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
07/30/1996  11:45 AM           101,212 CANYN.CAR
07/30/1996  11:45 AM           104,816 CITY.CAR
07/30/1996  11:46 AM           107,680 HIWAY.CAR
07/30/1996  11:46 AM           104,936 MEDLY.CAR
07/30/1996  11:46 AM           107,604 NAPA.CAR
               5 File(s)        526,248 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\DATA\COURSES

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
01/25/1996  10:58 AM            60,048 CANYN.CRS
01/25/1996  10:58 AM            61,356 CITY.CRS
01/25/1996  10:58 AM            77,828 HIWAY.CRS
01/25/1996  10:58 AM            91,780 MEDLY.CRS
01/25/1996  10:58 AM            80,896 NAPA.CRS
               5 File(s)        371,908 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
12/07/1995  05:05 PM           131,072 BIGCLOUD.BOB
12/22/1995  12:02 PM            12,160 BIGMETER.BOB
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          BIKES
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          CHARS
10/05/1995  06:40 PM            59,000 CREDITS.RRI
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          HORIZONS
12/07/1995  05:05 PM            32,768 LILCLOUD.BOB
12/22/1995  05:02 PM             3,040 LILMETER.BOB
10/05/1995  06:52 PM            32,743 MAIN.RRI
05/06/1996  04:57 PM           307,200 MATTE.BOB
05/06/1996  04:32 PM            35,599 MATTE.RRI
10/05/1995  06:38 PM            46,240 OLLEYS.RRI
10/05/1995  06:40 PM            40,284 PANZER.RRI
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          POSTCARD
10/05/1995  03:15 PM            22,495 POSTCARD.RRI
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          RESTROOM
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          RESULTS
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          SHOWROOM
08/01/1996  04:18 PM            64,262 SPLASH.RRI
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          STREET
10/05/1995  06:38 PM            58,715 STREET.RRI
              13 File(s)        845,578 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\BIKES

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          RAT
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          SPORT
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          SUPER
               0 File(s)              0 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\BIKES\RAT

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
10/05/1995  05:25 PM            28,713 BANZAI.RRI
10/05/1995  05:22 PM            25,356 CORSAIR.RRI
10/05/1995  05:24 PM            27,117 KAMIKAZE.RRI
12/27/1995  01:21 PM            76,160 KHIDASH.BOB
10/05/1995  05:23 PM            28,647 KILLER.RRI
12/27/1995  01:21 PM            19,200 KLODASH.BOB
12/27/1995  01:21 PM            76,160 MHIDASH.BOB
12/27/1995  01:21 PM            19,200 MLODASH.BOB
12/28/1995  02:52 PM            22,901 PERRO.RRI
               9 File(s)        323,454 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\BIKES\SPORT

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
10/05/1995  05:44 PM            27,218 DIABLO.RRI
10/05/1995  05:40 PM            29,506 DMG.RRI
10/05/1995  05:42 PM            30,062 KAMIKAZE.RRI
12/27/1995  02:02 PM            77,440 KHIDASH.BOB
12/27/1995  01:21 PM            19,520 KLODASH.BOB
12/27/1995  01:21 PM            77,440 MHIDASH.BOB
12/27/1995  01:21 PM            19,520 MLODASH.BOB
10/05/1995  05:43 PM            29,707 PERRO.RRI
10/05/1995  05:28 PM            27,531 STILETTO.RRI
               9 File(s)        337,944 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\BIKES\SUPER

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
10/05/1995  05:17 PM            24,758 BANZAI.RRI
10/05/1995  05:15 PM            19,995 CORSAIR.RRI
10/05/1995  05:19 PM            19,536 DIABLO.RRI
10/05/1995  05:11 PM            24,131 KAMIKAZE.RRI
12/27/1995  01:21 PM            76,160 KHIDASH.BOB
12/27/1995  01:21 PM            19,200 KLODASH.BOB
12/27/1995  01:21 PM            76,160 MHIDASH.BOB
12/27/1995  01:21 PM            19,200 MLODASH.BOB
10/05/1995  05:20 PM            24,987 STILETTO.RRI
               9 File(s)        304,127 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\CHARS

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
10/05/1995  03:29 PM            38,223 AXLE-F.RRI
10/05/1995  03:29 PM            37,079 AXLE-H.RRI
10/05/1995  03:29 PM            36,214 AXLE-N.RRI
10/05/1995  03:29 PM            38,490 BOSE-F.RRI
10/05/1995  03:29 PM            42,145 BOSE-H.RRI
10/05/1995  03:29 PM            36,868 BOSE-N.RRI
10/05/1995  03:29 PM            36,944 CYDNEY-F.RRI
10/05/1995  03:29 PM            36,311 CYDNEY-H.RRI
10/05/1995  03:29 PM            37,895 CYDNEY-N.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            39,099 JIM-F.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            40,962 JIM-H.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            41,562 JIM-N.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            40,412 JON-F.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            37,712 JON-H.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            39,979 JON-N.RRI
10/05/1995  06:40 PM            59,000 MANOMANO.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            41,552 MIKE-F.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            41,361 MIKE-H.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            42,063 MIKE-N.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            45,233 PEARL-F.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            43,866 PEARL-H.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            44,916 PEARL-N.RRI
10/05/1995  03:30 PM            41,860 RHONDA-F.RRI
10/05/1995  03:31 PM            47,037 RHONDA-H.RRI
10/05/1995  03:31 PM            44,860 RHONDA-N.RRI
              25 File(s)      1,031,643 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\HORIZONS

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
05/06/1996  05:45 PM           230,400 CITY.BOB
05/06/1996  05:46 PM            57,600 LCITY.BOB
05/06/1996  05:46 PM            57,600 LNAPA.BOB
05/06/1996  05:46 PM            57,600 LPCH.BOB
05/06/1996  05:46 PM            57,600 LPENIN.BOB
05/06/1996  05:46 PM            57,600 LSIERRA.BOB
08/07/1996  12:45 PM           230,400 NAPA.BOB
05/06/1996  05:45 PM           230,400 PCH.BOB
05/06/1996  05:45 PM           230,400 PENIN.BOB
05/06/1996  05:46 PM           230,400 SIERRA.BOB
              10 File(s)      1,440,000 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\POSTCARD

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
05/06/1996  03:52 PM            48,362 CITY.RRI
05/06/1996  04:09 PM            53,513 KLUB.RRI
05/06/1996  04:03 PM            47,800 NAPA.RRI
05/06/1996  04:06 PM            52,074 PCH.RRI
05/06/1996  04:10 PM            52,236 PENIN.RRI
05/06/1996  03:53 PM            50,357 QCITY.RRI
05/06/1996  04:04 PM            50,118 QNAPA.RRI
05/06/1996  04:07 PM            53,692 QPCH.RRI
05/06/1996  04:11 PM            54,551 QPENIN.RRI
05/06/1996  04:08 PM            51,817 QSIERRA.RRI
05/06/1996  04:53 PM            51,409 QSIERRAR.RRI
05/06/1996  04:14 PM            47,493 RESTA.RRI
05/06/1996  04:57 PM            48,625 RESTB.RRI
05/06/1996  04:08 PM            49,873 SIERRA.RRI
05/06/1996  04:52 PM            49,018 SIERRAR.RRI
              15 File(s)        760,938 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\RESTROOM

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
10/05/1995  12:22 PM            43,338 REST1.RRI
10/05/1995  12:22 PM            54,072 REST2.RRI
10/05/1995  12:22 PM            50,265 REST3.RRI
10/05/1995  12:22 PM            52,323 REST4.RRI
10/05/1995  12:23 PM            36,919 REST5.RRI
10/05/1995  12:23 PM            49,081 REST6.RRI
               6 File(s)        285,998 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\RESULTS

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
10/05/1995  12:19 PM            37,674 BUST1.RRI
10/05/1995  12:19 PM            58,765 BUST2.RRI
10/05/1995  12:19 PM            50,266 BUST3.RRI
10/05/1995  12:19 PM            41,939 BUST4.RRI
10/05/1995  12:20 PM            61,089 BUST5.RRI
10/05/1995  03:33 PM            46,857 BUST6.RRI
11/01/1995  05:44 PM            64,326 FINALE.RRI
10/05/1995  02:57 PM            56,391 LEVEL1.RRI
10/05/1995  02:57 PM            56,320 LEVEL2.RRI
10/05/1995  02:57 PM            56,280 LEVEL3.RRI
10/05/1995  02:57 PM            56,308 LEVEL4.RRI
10/05/1995  03:36 PM            54,056 LOSE1.RRI
10/05/1995  03:34 PM            56,489 LOSE2.RRI
05/06/1996  06:53 PM            42,177 LOSE3.RRI
10/05/1995  12:21 PM            55,789 LOSE4.RRI
10/05/1995  12:21 PM            65,137 LOSE5.RRI
10/05/1995  12:21 PM            48,391 LOSE6.RRI
10/05/1995  12:22 PM            68,934 WIN1.RRI
10/05/1995  12:22 PM            62,273 WIN2.RRI
10/05/1995  12:22 PM            56,959 WIN3.RRI
10/05/1995  12:22 PM            47,016 WIN4.RRI
10/05/1995  12:22 PM            53,472 WIN5.RRI
10/05/1995  12:22 PM            38,255 WIN6.RRI
10/05/1995  12:20 PM            54,647 WRECK1.RRI
10/05/1995  12:20 PM            44,825 WRECK2.RRI
10/05/1995  12:20 PM            41,531 WRECK3.RRI
10/05/1995  12:20 PM            61,330 WRECK4.RRI
10/05/1995  12:20 PM            60,115 WRECK5.RRI
10/05/1995  12:20 PM            58,482 WRECK6.RRI
              29 File(s)      1,556,093 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\SHOWROOM

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          RAT
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          SPORT
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          SUPER
               0 File(s)              0 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\SHOWROOM\RAT

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
08/02/1996  10:07 AM            40,520 BANZAI.RRI
08/02/1996  10:07 AM            37,875 BIKES.RRI
08/02/1996  10:07 AM            40,713 CORSAIR.RRI
08/02/1996  10:07 AM            39,935 KAMIKAZE.RRI
08/02/1996  10:07 AM            41,639 KILLER.RRI
08/02/1996  10:07 AM            43,589 PERRO.RRI
               6 File(s)        244,271 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\SHOWROOM\SPORT

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
07/31/1996  03:44 PM            52,311 BIKES.RRI
07/31/1996  03:44 PM            58,170 DIABLO.RRI
07/31/1996  03:44 PM            55,509 DMG.RRI
07/31/1996  03:44 PM            56,641 KAMIKAZE.RRI
07/31/1996  03:44 PM            57,405 PERRO.RRI
07/31/1996  03:44 PM            54,120 STILETTO.RRI
               6 File(s)        334,156 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\SHOWROOM\SUPER

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
08/02/1996  10:06 AM            49,230 BANZAI.RRI
08/02/1996  10:41 AM            45,961 BIKES.RRI
08/02/1996  10:06 AM            51,062 CORSAIR.RRI
08/02/1996  10:06 AM            47,972 DIABLO.RRI
08/02/1996  10:06 AM            48,329 KAMIKAZE.RRI
08/02/1996  10:06 AM            49,257 STILETTO.RRI
               6 File(s)        291,811 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\IMAGES\STREET

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
10/05/1995  02:57 PM            15,226 HOME.RRI
10/05/1995  02:56 PM            15,535 KLUB.RRI
10/05/1995  02:57 PM            15,637 OLLEY.RRI
               3 File(s)         46,398 bytes

 Directory of D:\roadrash\TEXT

03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          .
03/16/2005  06:34 PM    <DIR>          ..
11/25/1992  05:46 PM            35,904 BADLOC.DLL
08/19/1996  01:43 PM           150,528 DEU.DLL
09/28/1996  06:22 PM           197,986 DLL.ZIP
08/19/1996  01:43 PM           138,752 ENU.DLL
08/19/1996  01:43 PM           144,384 ESP.DLL
08/19/1996  01:43 PM           159,232 FRA.DLL
11/25/1992  07:41 PM            34,456 FUTB.DLL
11/25/1992  07:42 PM            35,184 FUTD.DLL
11/25/1992  07:43 PM            37,784 FUTR.DLL
08/19/1996  01:43 PM           139,264 ITA.DLL
09/28/1996  07:46 PM           268,176 TEXT.RAR
              11 File(s)      1,341,650 bytes

     Total Files Listed:
             265 File(s)     28,234,108 bytes
              68 Dir(s)   8,096,968,704 bytes free


----------



## [lokesh] (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow guys!!.....i am very much amazed to see that you are still playing Road Rash...cool!!


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 16, 2005)

I dont play rash. its my silly frend, who has bought a new computer. He has gained a new cd from somebody else.

@enoonmai : special thanx to you.. you have taken real pains to list the files. Sorry for talking ill of you on tuts section.
dont you have videos ?? If no it is pirated game

@allwyndelima: mine is original. the cd is costing 499 /-


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 16, 2005)

The game is so old that I don't really remember.  But what this is, is just a backup to "direct-play" the game, I lost/damaged/misplaced the original or whatever a LONG, LONG time back.  So, if I ever want to play the game again, I just copy the game files into the hard disk and play directly. The same I do with Heretic/Doom/Wolf3D, etc. for which I dont have the original CDs/floppies anymore.


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 17, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> The game is so old that I don't really remember.  But what this is, is just a backup to "direct-play" the game, I lost/damaged/misplaced the original or whatever a LONG, LONG time back.  So, if I ever want to play the game again, I just copy the game files into the hard disk and play directly. The same I do with Heretic/Doom/Wolf3D, etc. for which I dont have the original CDs/floppies anymore.



and enoonmai thts what we call pirated


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 17, 2005)

Actually if you own the original legal copy, you are allowed to have a backup copy made *for your personal use.* Its not piracy.

But if you make a backup copy and upload it on p2p networks or distribute the game any manner possible, *that* amounts to piracy.


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 17, 2005)

oh gr8 knowledge abt piracy.. i only make cracks but you know the basics while i dont. thanx


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 17, 2005)

@h4xbox: Well, like I said, I have no idea. That game along with the others has been carried forward from floppies to CDs to DVDs and what not. I pay for games, and if the discs are near failure after a couple of years, I just back them up and use a No-CD patch, rather than wasting money sending the damaged CDs back to the company and asking them to resend me new ones and then pay for that. Its OK to back up your games. Trust me on this, my Q2 disc is near-failure now. So, what I will be doing is burning the installed Q2 files on to a CD/DVD and then use a No-CD patch. It sure beats sending the disc back to id Software and getting it back with my money. Instead, I can get another copy of the game itself.  And like cody said, distributing it without permission is what's illegal.


----------

